# Rare rat colors...vs. common?



## babyblues

Just curious as to what are the most rare or hard to find rat colors that exist out there? (pictures are great) And also, what is the most common?


----------



## Maltey

That's kind of dependent on where you live. Rats can be more popular in one area that others. I think Black hooded rats are pretty common everywhere
Black Hooded Rat:









I think pink-eyed whites are pretty common too
PEW:









And agoutis are quite common in a lot of places, not in ours though!

I searched for months to find a Siamese or a Himalayan because they're not common in our area, but they may be in yours.
Himalayan:









A true chocolate rat is a very rare find.


----------



## wheeljack

Completely depends on where you live. In my area burmeses and pearl merles are uncommon, but in Canada they have pearls merles in pet stores and feeder bins. We have dumbos, rexes and high-whites everywhere in my area but those are uncommon in others.

Genetic chocolates are uncommon in the US but more common in the UK and Australia has a very limited amount of varieties so siameses and other varieties we see in the US are rare there.

Hooded rats are fairly ubiquitous worldwide except for areas of Alaska where you can only own Pews.


----------



## wheeljack

Sorry I have to add this and it's not directed at you OP, but as someone who runs a rescue and sees people pass up a certain color rat because they want a 'rare' one, people intentionally looking for rare colors is a bit of a pet peeve. Owning a variety of rat that is uncommon in your area does not make that rat a better pet nor make you a better owner. 
If I hand someone a greyish-tan rat to adopt and correctly call her beige, no one wants her because she's boring. If that exact same rat is incorrectly labeled by the original ower as a lilac or dove, people can't wait to snap her up. This is just a single example of the exact same rat magically no longer being adoption worthy once she is labeled as a 'common' color. Since it's totally unethical to misrepresent color of rats, our rescue labels them according to what they appear to be and if we're undecided, we go with what is most likely. Instead of calling a rat 'chocolate' we'll call her a rusted black since odds are that's what she is genetically. 

Again, this is not directed to you OP, but it's something I've seen on this board and others. The only truly rare rats out there are healthy, well tempered ones that come from an ethical source and whose purchase price does not wind up rewarding a byb or mill breeder.

I'll stop ranting now


----------



## babyblues

wheeljack said:


> Sorry I have to add this and it's not directed at you OP, but as someone who runs a rescue and sees people pass up a certain color rat because they want a 'rare' one, people intentionally looking for rare colors is a bit of a pet peeve. Owning a variety of rat that is uncommon in your area does not make that rat a better pet nor make you a better owner.
> If I hand someone a greyish-tan rat to adopt and correctly call her beige, no one wants her because she's boring. If that exact same rat is incorrectly labeled by the original ower as a lilac or dove, people can't wait to snap her up. This is just a single example of the exact same rat magically no longer being adoption worthy once she is labeled as a 'common' color. Since it's totally unethical to misrepresent color of rats, our rescue labels them according to what they appear to be and if we're undecided, we go with what is most likely. Instead of calling a rat 'chocolate' we'll call her a rusted black since odds are that's what she is genetically.
> 
> Again, this is not directed to you OP, but it's something I've seen on this board and others. The only truly rare rats out there are healthy, well tempered ones that come from an ethical source and whose purchase price does not wind up rewarding a byb or mill breeder.
> 
> I'll stop ranting now



No offense taken...but really, I just was curious. I am new to the rat world and didn't even realize all of the colors available. In fact, the rats I am looking for will be for my 10 yr old son and his "favorite" if we can find it, are the typical black hooded one's in the first post. (he thinks they are awesome). It does seem as though any old post can stir up controversy...but not every post is an attack against all of rat humanity. Just sayin.


----------



## wheeljack

There are a lot of sites out there that show you pictures of all the varieties if you're just curious, but they don't tell you how common any of them are in any given area.

http://www.spoiledratten.com/varieties.html has some good pictures, you have to scroll down to the bottom and it gives you a few categories to choose from. Its not a comprehensive list, but it gives good descriptions and clearer pictures than some of the other sites.


----------



## Maltey

Yay for black hoodies 
Like wheeljack said, a lot of people pass up the black hoodies because they're 'standard' and 'boring' but the rat in the first pic is Meg and she is my heart rat. Never has there been such an affectionate and loving rat- I don't care that she's 'plain', she's just amazing.


----------



## roombalicious

I have 2 black hoodies and 1 brown hoody. The hooded and siamese/himalayan are very common in my area, along with solid blacks, browns and creams. And uncommon (for my area) would be rexes and huskies, I got my 2 rexes from a breeder (1 agouti and 1 husky) and I happened to come across a little roan husky in a pet shop, took her home (2 years ago). But since I haven't see any anywhere! But yeah I agree I think it varies from place to place ^^


----------



## Maltey

Definitely does! Roans/huskies are very popular here. Out of 10 rats, I've had 3 roans. And there were plenty more around. I have never ever seen a rex in my area.

Also, I'd like to add something, because now it seems contradictory.
I said in my first post that I searched for months for a Himi- whilst I'd always like Himis and Smeezes, I wasn't passing up other rats because they weren't the right colour, it just took months before I came across one- does that make sense?!


----------



## HoneyRose

Yeh Hooded and PEWs are very common here along with beige/champagne...hard to find anything else really. My fiance had to hunt hard to find and surprise me with my Hairless and Dumbo. Then my Siamese girl started off as a champagne then grew into a Siamese which was pretty cool! I agree that you should pick a rat based on personality and health, not for its colours...same with any animal really. If you do want a particular colour/breed, make sure you go to a highly reputable breeder or better yet check out rescues!


----------



## babyblues

wheeljack said:


> There are a lot of sites out there that show you pictures of all the varieties if you're just curious, but they don't tell you how common any of them are in any given area.
> 
> http://www.spoiledratten.com/varieties.html has some good pictures, you have to scroll down to the bottom and it gives you a few categories to choose from. Its not a comprehensive list, but it gives good descriptions and clearer pictures than some of the other sites.


Nice link!!


----------



## Kiko

All my rats have been rescues, so I never really had the luxury of choosing a color, but I admit I would be smitten if I could have a Siamese or a Himi, they are just gorgeous, sooooo if a lovely foster just happens to fall into my care and is a color I have not seen I won't be complaining haha.

I once got a Rex capped dumbo as a foster and he look so cool. I don't think there is anything wrong with picking a rat you like, as long as you are not like "GAHH PEWS MUST DIE" which I don't think anyone who likes rats would do anyway LOL

However, speakings of PEWs, the poor things so seem to have the rat version if "Big black dog" syndrome, something about the red eyes I think.

I have mostly black berks, and some blue hooded, and a blue berk. My favorite variety is Rex Pew, and black selfs.

As for rarity, around here (NY, Long island, NYC area) I see a lot of Hoodeds, Berks, Beige, hairless, PEWs, and Silverish rats ( I am bad with color names) and sometimes Capped or masked. I almost NEVER see Smeeze, Himis, merle, selfs, or agouti.


----------



## GhostMouse

I'm a big fan of black hoodies and PEWs (and I'm lucky enough to have one of each! In addition to my Russian blue berkshire), but I would really love to have a black self one day. Himis, smeezes, and agoutis appeal to me to, but I'm not all that picky. I currently have two pet store boys and one rescue, and I intend for the majority of my future rats to be rescues, as well. 

Wheeljack, this might be a dumb question, but how do we have "non-agouti based" rats if all our rats ancestors were originally agouti? Also, how is the Burmese neither Agouti nor Non-Agouti (and does Non-Agouti just mean black based)?

Last question, then I promise I'll stop pestering you! I just got to the page that covers ear types. Both my dumbos have creased ears, does this mean anything (other than them not being show-quality)?


----------



## Kinsey

If I was going to pick rats based on color only, I'd pick my favorite- flashy high whites with BIG blazes and bold colors and contrast.

I love my hoodies though, they're darling, and I think the hooded markings suit them and am certainly not going to be complaining. I have 3 black hoodeds and one agouti hooded rex.

The rex looked like a standard coat when I got him, except he had funny whiskers, but when he grew his adult coat he became very curly and extra soft.

All of my ratties were chosen based upon temperment, Romeo was first to the door when I went to get him, Rosebud was rescued so I didn't really choose at all!, and the brothers were right there, licky tounges going when I was t the humane society for new rats. I wasn't wanting a pair of black hoodeds- that would have given me 3! But they were the right rats and I didn't even LOOK at the other rats once I saw them, color or not. (someone dumped a bunch of rats there. I think a BYB.) My old boy, Snitch, was picked because he was cute, the smallest, (I'm a sucker!) and the least afraid. He was a siamese, and I loved him bunches, but he would have been great in another color too.

Rats should not be chosen based on color, but if you find a rat you love and it happens to also be a "designer" color, then go for it of course.


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm pretty lucky to have several breeders in the state I live. So I have seen a lot of different colors. My girls are a fawn hooded, a russian blue self, both of them dumbo, and a brown berkshire with standard ears. I think that the brown girl would seem the most common but she is the sweetest, most friendly rat I have every owned. When I go to get her out to play she just tries to jam her head between the bars because she wants out so badly. I have to admit that I may like holding my rex girl the most since she is so soft. 
When I tell people about rats they usually say something like "I just don't like the scaly tails." Like someone said above my mom is "afraid" of my fawn girl since she has ruby eyes.


----------



## Jaguar

Black/beige hoodeds and siamese are the common ones around here. While I agree that color shouldn't be a determining choice, it is nice to have rats that are unique every once in a while. I'm waiting to rescue a few boys of lighter colors or blues because i'm tired of having dark and plain colored rats  People are more accepting of white and lighter colored rats in general too. Agoutis look like wild disease ridden rats and black hoodeds look like feeder rats, while dumbos and american blues look aww so cute.


----------



## mink

Black Hooded, PEW and black eyed whites are common here.. for a while around 2004-2006, I saw tons of black Irish rats! I have had 1 Agouti mismark hooded, I loved her so much and found I love agouti coloring! 
There are other things that could be considered rare - Rex coat, dumbo ears, even markings like my once vari-berk! Don't see many berkshires around here. I once fell in love with a perfect-marked black hooded baby that was in a feeder bin - I decided to hold her, probably get nipped, and be done with my grand allure - BUT, she made herself comfy and calmly sat in my palm blinking at me - I was toast. 

If I may make a suggestion, OP - you could go to Mainely Rat Rescue's http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?page_id=18 available rats page and see all sorts of varieties! 
I've shown their lovely photos to many friends, when trying to explain how "fancy" rats can have all kinds of looks.


----------



## calisphere

I was interested in getting a hairless because there is enough hair (cats!) floating around. However, hairless rats don't seem to sound as sturdy as hairless guinea pigs so I decided against it. This was all before the two pups were left at my door in a shoebox. Anyway, I was interested in the tan/beige based colors because I thought they were adorable. I also thought an appaloosa-type or dalmatian type would be cute. My all time favorite color to find would be a calico or tortoiseshell, but I don't know if they even exist. Tri-colors would be the name used I guess. I've always just liked the pattern.

I think here in Colorado, it's mostly your "basic" hoodeds, PEWs, and maybe a few of the easier-to-find selfs in tan, grays, and brown. I don't really see rats except for Petsmart and the reptile store, so I may be missing an entire world close by.


----------



## wheeljack

I think my little rant came off wrong. I have no issue at all with people having a color preference or wanting a color different than what they've had. I have my own preferences just like anyone else. What I do have issues with are people who only want a color because it's 'rare', not because they are in love with the color or that want to be able to brag 'oh look, I have a rare dumborexoddeyedrussianchampagnedwarfmanx rat so by virtue of it's rarity it is a more valuable animal unlike the rest of the plain rabble and I am a more discerning pet owner'. I'm not referring to anyone on this board necessarily, but it's something I've seen come up on multiple forums, fb groups and with potential adopters for our rescue.

Liking colors is fine, it's when people start treating them like collectors items instead of living animals is where I get irritated.


----------



## Kiko

Yes, that I can understand. With some animals like snakes and tarantulas it IS okay to collect based on color and breeding, but not really with animals that require such affection and interaction


----------



## binkyhoo

I little story about my rescue cat. Not a rat but the moral is the same. I got a brother and sister pair of kittens. The Male died of cancer at 6 yr. I went about trying to replace him. I did find a new cat. (Binky) I wanted a male, she was female. I wanted a shorthair, she was long. I wanted any color other than black, she is mostly black. Nothing like my idea of what i wanted but one of he best choices I have ever made.


----------



## RatMama13

PEWs and hooded rats are most common in the big pet stores in our area. However we see a lot of rexes and saimese in the feeder bins. every other color is rare here, but rats are really overly popular in our state. However I saw the most beautiful agouti female at the pet store the other day! Although rats aren't popular here our pet stores do take really good care of the ones they have and they typically have wonderful temperaments! which is a blessing


----------



## Susinko

Beige, agouti, and black hoodeds are very very common here. Sometimes there are tons of PEWs. I LOVE the PEWs. Their white coats and glowing jewel eyes make them look magical. I like having one in my colony at all times! Right now I have a himi, a PEW, a Siamese, one beige hooded and one beige capped.


----------



## Critter Aficionado

I'd say Black Hooded and Pink/Ruby eyed whites are very common everywhere (especially anywhere that has a Petco store, that's all I ever see at Petco stores). From what I've seen lwithin a three hour driving distance of where I live (via Craigslist ads, on Petfinder, people with rats, when I go into a store that has pet rats) the most common colors/patterns are: Black hooded, Red/Pink eyed white, beige capped or hooded, dark eyed white, self or Berkshire dark grey/brown/beige. Regular set (non dumbo) ears also seem to be more common around here as well. Unfortunately my favorite colors/patterns (blue or chocolate hooded, Himalayan/Siamese of any color, blue capped, self blue) are really rare around here and I don't want to support a pet store.


----------



## smesyna

Critter Aficionado said:


> I'd say Black Hooded and Pink/Ruby eyed whites are very common everywhere (especially anywhere that has a Petco store, that's all I ever see at Petco stores). From what I've seen lwithin a three hour driving distance of where I live (via Craigslist ads, on Petfinder, people with rats, when I go into a store that has pet rats) the most common colors/patterns are: Black hooded, Red/Pink eyed white, beige capped or hooded, dark eyed white, self or Berkshire dark grey/brown/beige. Regular set (non dumbo) ears also seem to be more common around here as well. Unfortunately my favorite colors/patterns (blue or chocolate hooded, Himalayan/Siamese of any color, blue capped, self blue) are really rare around here and I don't want to support a pet store.


Eventually you will come across one of your favorite colors/patterns in rescue (or through an ethical breeder should you go that route) .


----------



## Bright.Side

I do have to admit, I have my favorites. I adore berkshires and black hoodies. I used to take issue with PEWs because of several reasons(health reasons, temperament, et cetera) but after my little girl was born, I can't ever stand by that again, lol. In my area hooded rats and the browny tan colored ones are extremely common with pews and berkshire following a close second. I don't think I've ever seen any other kind in real life, to be honest. 

Also, that link is awesome. I may have to get in contact with them at some point as they're only a three hour drive from me. O.O


----------



## AlfredosMommie

I live in central Florida, Daytona area, and lots of PEW's ( I have one ) and seems like the gray ones are popular, all grey or hooded, the black ones w white paws and bellies, and the cream and tan hooded are popular  just thought I'd share lol


----------



## fluffy470

I got a black hooded, a black Berkshire and a mink Berkshire, I have a question related towards my mink boy. Someone told me that mink is a rare color, is this true?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

It depends on your definition of rare. In pet stores and rescues? I'd say yes. However, mink is a beautiful color and there is no shortage of breeders that are working to improve their mink lines.

I'd consider blues and Siamese in all of their different color points to be the most common in the breeder world. They are attractive and the lines are generally relatively easy to work on.

My favorite "rare" color is Burmese (including wheaten), for sure. Rare meaning that very few breeders focus on this color line. It's a rather difficult color to work with and perfect, but show-quality Burmese rats are just downright gorgeous.


----------



## Babs

In Ireland you've got to really search your a$$ off, but if you're willing to do so then I think you can find just about anything. I used to believe that Siamese and rex rats were not available here, but then I happened across one of each that I now own and treasure. The one rat variety I have never seen here is the agouti. I'm currently fostering a nursing mother and one of her babies is pure golden, which I'd never seen before, while another is sort of white and beige, another I'd never even heard of. 

It's always fun to come across new varieties.


----------



## Siringo

Black/beige hooded rats seem to be the most common in my area (New Mexico). I have a blue rex, but I've never seen other rex rats here. I had to get her out of state. I love chocolate rats, and would also really like a himi someday!


----------



## Valitra

There are tons of hooded and albino here, but I rarely see any agouti at all!
You can find naked, blue and siamese fairly easily too, but colors like cinnamon, mink and pearl are hard to find.


----------



## peterat

I have a siamese and a dumbo agouti hooded! LOOK!


----------



## Nenn

In here, the Marten(the red eyed devil) variety is rather rare, I think there is only one breeder who is trying to breed them at the moment..


----------



## LightningWolf

Why are Albinos common everywhere but here it seems? I'm in Austin,Texas and I've maybe only seen one Albino ever in any pet store. I love albinos, oh well. My little guy Charles (ok he's 2 years old so not so little anymore) is a Topaz/Fawn hooded (sorry I like UK names for them better). My rat Soda has always been confusing us with his color, he's actually a beige hooded, but he looks like every thing else Minus a beige. Then you have my little punk Storm, who is actually what some would call rare. He's a Black Variberk Satin Dumbo. When we got him with Soda he just thought he was a normal rat, nope, soon found out after noticing his fur and whiskers were weird and reading online that he was a Satin rat. he matches every part of the standard, he's not show quality, but he matches it. Surprisingly, it might just be Storm, but Satin rats aren't actually all that shiny.
Though I've seen plenty of Agouti, Topaz/Fawn, Beige, Black, even blue and russian blues here. I think once I even saw a dumbo Siamese/Himi, and even a champaign guy once. Black and Agouti seem to be the most common here though, followed by beige, topaz/fawn, and blue. Dumbos are also very common to find here. Naked rats and Solid color rats tend to be very rare here, your lucky to find anything other then a hooded. But I love hoodeds so I don't really care.
To be honest I would Love to have a Russian Cinnamon and a Marten/Red Eyed devil. too bad in the breeding world people keep mistaking bad russian blues for Russian cinnamons (Russian cinnamon is Gold in color, not a dark brown/grey) and I don't think anyone here in the states is working with the Red eyed devils.


----------



## Babs

> Why are Albinos common everywhere but here it seems?


Haha, same here! I've never seen an albino rat, and goodness knows I look.


----------



## holdingautumn

Man, it's so odd how they vary place by place. I'm in atlantic canada and I've seen a few siamese in pet stores. Haven't seen any rex or blue yet.


----------



## mghemm437

Nenn said:


> In here, the Marten(the red eyed devil) variety is rather rare, I think there is only one breeder who is trying to breed them at the moment..


The breeder closest to me just started with several marten lines, actually. I am about to get a standard black female from one of the Marten litters (she is still working out the bloodlines and crossed with a siamese I believe). The other is also a marten line, but she is a blue hooded/variegated dumbo with red eyes. I had never been a fan of the red or pink eyes, but hers grew on me haha. 








For pet stores around here, most are agouti or black hooded. The breeder I use has an enormous variety: fawn, veriberk, beige, champagne, siamese, himalayan, Marten, rex, double rex, dumbo, velveteen, agouti, black, PEW, BEW, Mismatched eyes, etc. 

I've had black hooded, agouti hooded, and beige hooded in the past. This is also my first time getting babies from a breeder, so I had a lot more options. The previous rats I got were all feeders.


----------



## Toxicat

When I lived in California, I only really saw black hoodeds... except at a rat rescue I visited once, they had quite a variety. Also once I went to a pet store and saw a champagne, I would have gotten her if she didn't bite my boyfriend while he was holding onto her. :/ 

I haven't really seen many rats since moving to Missouri. An old coworker bought 3 from who knows where and I ended up buying one from her; he's a Russian Silver and I absolutely adore his coloring.


----------



## Fu-Inle

Aside from blacks and agouti, most breeders in my area tend to have plenty of silverfawns and champagnes, and some doves and minks. I've seen a couple double rexes too, some almost resembling hairless.


----------

